# Is it possible to determine the gender of a foal by which side of the mare is fatter?



## Whyman (Nov 13, 2009)

A folklore method states that if the pregnancy bulge is on the left, it will be a colt, if on the right, it will be a filly. Can the members of this forum confirm this theory?


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

i havent bred any horses, but that sounds very interesting!! haha i wonder if it is actually true! haha next time i see a pregnant mare in going to check which side it fatter


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

hmm I don't know is that their left or right or yours facing them? Misty was bigger on her right and it was a colt


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Whyman said:


> A folklore method states that if the pregnancy bulge is on the left, it will be a colt, if on the right, it will be a filly. Can the members of this forum confirm this theory?



Only if it is possible for the foal to change sex in the middle. One day the mare will be larger on one side then the other and the foal will shift and that will change.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^ LOL Yup!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

Sounds more like "an old wive's tale". Each time my wife was pregnant, family members would tell her she was carrying a boy or a girl depending on if the baby was high or low in her womb. They were usually wrong - which is pretty bad considering there was a 50/50 chance of being right.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

yeh aand if she carries for 13mths it wil come out with a set of shoes on


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Sounds more like "an old wive's tale". Each time my wife was pregnant, family members would tell her she was carrying a boy or a girl depending on if the baby was high or low in her womb. They were usually wrong - which is pretty bad considering there was a 50/50 chance of being right.


 women have a neat bump coz when its a boy their arses go massive


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Sounds more like "an old wive's tale". Each time my wife was pregnant, family members would tell her she was carrying a boy or a girl depending on if the baby was high or low in her womb. They were usually wrong - which is pretty bad considering there was a 50/50 chance of being right.


 
nine of my friends and relatives hav been pregnant in the last few years and some even told they were having a boy and i always guessed right even proving the doctors wrong on two seperate occassions, i have never had a baby, i just get a feeling.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

jimmy said:


> women have a neat bump coz when its a boy their arses go massive


oh boy... 


anywayyyyyyy... my mare is pretty evenly round. but like it was said before the baby does move from day to day, so they will be bigger here and there on one side or the other sometimes. 

all i know is i have a pretty darn strong mare. at 10 months pregnant she rolled ALL the way over UPHILL! she impresses me, that girl....


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Sounds like BS to me. lol

What IS true is that colts are USUALLY 2-9days later than fillies.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

i dont know if thats really true. ive always heard people say that if they carry longer its probably a colt. unfortunately my mare has carried longer than her due date and had a filly... so i guess that blew that one out of the water!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

AlmagroN said:


> i dont know if thats really true. ive always heard people say that if they carry longer its probably a colt. unfortunately my mare has carried longer than her due date and had a filly... so i guess that blew that one out of the water!


like I said "USUALLY"...lol I read it in a Veterinary research book, so I know its true and based on actual medical research. lol

Someone I know's filly was two weeks late. Its not a hard and fast rule that if the foal's late its a colt.

Also, I am not sure how sure most people are of their mare's due date, I worked on an average of 340 days. Alot owners of mares that are live-covered or pasture-bred won't know the exact date the mare was bred either. 

My mare was AI bred so I knew EXACTLY when she took. lol


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

Velvet said:


> Also, I am not sure how sure most people are of their mare's due date, I worked on an average of 340 days. Alot owners of mares that are live-covered or pasture-bred won't know the exact date the mare was bred either.
> 
> My mare was AI bred so I knew EXACTLY when she took. lol


absolutely sure of my mares due date. every time. even if we do live cover. the only time she hasnt cought on the first try was the first time we ever tried to breed her, but i know it was due to stress at that time.

oh yeah, and it kind of sucked she had a filly. we wanted a colt so bad... and have had 2 fillies lol. we are HOPING this will BE THE ONE. because this is her last breeding


----------

